

A New $99 Console Is Real and Different From Xbox, PlayStation and Wii - alvivar
http://kotaku.com/5923135/a-new-99-console-called-ouya-is-real-and-radically-different-from-xbox-playstation-and-wii

======
JackpotDen
ohhh yes. I can't wait.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Entertainment#The_Phant...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Entertainment#The_Phantom_console)

